# My Life with Lucy Lou!



## imhispunkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Since Lucy has been at her new home she has been so happy!!!! She has become great pals with Sampson and Star. I get to see her whenever I want and she gets to eat and drink!!!!!! No one is hurting her and I don't have to worry about "THINGS" going on with her or to her when I'm not around. 
I went out everyday this weekend. Friday, I took her out and groomed her and we walked for a bit. We are working on her disciplines. She likes to stop and eat grass when i'm trying to work with her. That is a no no in my book. But on Saturday when I went out, I worked with her some more and she is listening now. We did end up having to use a chain with the lead rope but this worked much better than just the halter and lead. Also, My we bought her a new bridle and bit. Knowing that she has been ridden and is saddle broke, but she has not been ridden for a year and a half. She took the bit right away and we put a saddle on her, she didn't move. So my husband got on her.....once again she didn't move. He sat there for a bit and got down. She was so good. We didn't ride her though....I am working on the disciplines and then we will ride. 
Well, today, Sunday....I got on her. It was difficult due to the height thing...She is very tall compared to me, It took a step ladder and my husbands help....But I did it and she was very good. I squeezed my legs a little and my husband held on to the lead rope and she walked very slowly for me, which was all I wanted.  I feel accomplished. I do not want to push her into anything for both of our safety. But I feel that we are going to be good for each other and she will do just fine.


----------

